# Boleto bancário



## eddiemel7778

Hi there guys! I am an English teacher and I have been aked this questions over and over again: "teachher, how can we say *boleto bancario*?" Man believe me or not, but I have looked everywhere for *boleto bancario*, but without any success.

Does anyone know how to say that in Engllish? I would really appreciate it!

Love you all 
Eddie


----------



## lampiao

Acho que a resposta é qualquer coisa como bank statement

http://www.finance-glossary.com/terms/bank-statement.htm?id=116&ginPtrCode=00000&PopupMode=


----------



## elroy

It's definitely not "bank statement" (basing my answer on the description of "boleto bancario" that I read in the English Only forum ). A bank statement is what you're mailed at the end of the month detailing the activity that has taken place in your account since the previous statement.


----------



## Vanda

Acho que *bank draft* vai dar. Veja a definição de draft no contexto bancário:


> A signed, unconditional written order prepared by one party who instructs another party to pay a specified sum to a third party. A *documentary draft* includes papers or documents attached. A *sight draft* is payable on demand. A *time draft* is payable either on a definite date or at a fixed time after sight or demand.


----------



## eddiemel7778

Hi guys, Thanks to you all for your help.

There's is a website called www.answers.com which has helped me so much. You can find almost everything there related to English.

There goes the definition I've found for boleto bancario. By the way, it was a very difficult business term to find. But please, read the definition I've found at "answers.com" and tell me if it really defines what boleto bancario is for us Brazilians.

"a *bank giro credit* is a slip of paper similar to a cheque in layout which ensures payment is directed to the account of the payee[1]. _Giro slips_ are often used to make payments to utility companies or other bills over the counter at the bank or post office. Payment is made by cash or cheque to the bank; the bank will stamp the bill or tearoff to confirm payment received; the bank forwards the _giro slip_ to the payees account including the unique reference of the individual. The person paying the bill via giro payment doesn't need to have any kind of account with the bank; the clearing banks offer the service without charge."


----------



## Vanda

Também uso muito _answers,_ acho que a maioria do pessoal nestes fóruns também, pelo que vejo em muitos posts. 

Veja um exemplo de bank giro credit.

Eu ainda acho que time draft é mais apropriado. Ainda existe o *bankers acceptance*. Leia a página toda sobre os diferentes tipos de bank drafts.


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

eddiemel7778 said:


> Hi guys, Thanks to you all for your help.
> 
> There's is a website called www.answers.com which has helped me so much. You can find almost everything there related to English.


 
Legal, valeu eddiemel, não conhecia esse site!

Thanks a lot eddiemel, I didn't know that site!


----------



## eddiemel7778

Dear Vanda,
Olha consigui achar uma webpage que fala a respeito do "*Bank giro*" no qual é o sistema de pagamento. segundo esse sistema de pagamento voce precisa de um "*giro book*" que é o nosso famoso *carnê, *o qual é composto de varios "*giro slips**"* que são os *boletos bancarios*.

Bank Giro
- You can pay at any bank using a *giro book* by handing over the *giro slip* with your payment. The counter staff will stamp the stub of your voucher, which will be your receipt.


----------



## Bobzinha

Acho que cheguei meu atrasada nesta discussão. 
Estava vendo umas imagens de bank draft ou outros termos mencionados, mas nenhum é parecido com nosso boleto bancário, pois nestes exemplos em inglês, a pessoa tem que assinar o documento, o que é diferente do nosso bloeto.
Achei bank slip, que acho que faz mais sentido nexte contexto. Dêem uma olhada nas imagens.


----------



## klebercampanini

Hi everybody.

I have already seen the translation of "boleto bancário" as "bank slip" like our mate said before and also the translation as "bank order".

brgds


----------



## Vanda

Achei um modelo de bank slip, algo que parece uma bank order, e aqui o bank giro slip.

Oba, achei um bank slip com tradução de boleto bancário!


----------



## btownmeggy

Eu acho que "bank slip" seria o mais comprendido por falantes nativos de inglês, mas todas as palavras mencionadas são muito pouco usadas no inglês actual, igual como o uso de boletos bancários nos Estados Unidos e Grã Bretanha.


----------



## Vanda

Welcome btownmeggy!

Você quer dizer que não têm o hábito de pagar com boleto bancário? Que pagamentos são feitos normalmente com cartão de crédito ou à vista? 
Acho que deve ser isto, né? Vejo que, por aqui, pagamentos por boleto bancário estão perdendo terreno para o cartão de crédito.


----------



## btownmeggy

Ficava pensado e acho que “bank order” tambêm seria aceitável.  Mais comum que o “bank order” é o “money order” que é usado por pessoas que não tem conta de banco.  Se compra o “money order” no correio ou num posto de gasolina.  Tambêm é pagável em quase qualquer banco.


----------



## klebercampanini

Trabalho numa cia. aérea, e quando disponibilizamos determinados pagtos. pela internet (pois trabalhamos com os idiomas português, inglês e espanhol) utilizamos o "bank order". É que no Brasil não utilizamos algo parecido com o "money order", mas em nossa filial nos US usávamos.

Acho que dependendo da aplicação deste documento, a tradução pode variar.

abraço.


----------



## auad

I think that subject is already opened cause no one used the correct word for "Boleto Bancário".

Boleto Bancário = Invoice

As you can see here: finance-glossary.com/define/invoice/796/invoice

Thanks!


----------



## coolbrowne

Benvind@ ao foro *auad* 


auad said:


> I think that subject is _still_ open because no one used the correct word for "Boleto Bancário".


Lamento mas "invoice" _não é_ "boleto bancário".
Invoice = fa(c)tura​Creio que seja possível pagar uma _fatura_ com um _boleto bancário_ mas trata-se de conceitor distintos.


----------



## Mirna Cardoso

como se fala boleto bancário em inglês


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vinda aos fóruns, Mirna. 

Veja a resposta nos posts, acima do seu, de uma antiga discussão.
Dica: Procure sempre no nosso dicionário no alto da página. Caso a palavra não exista, ainda na página do dicionário, procure alguma discussão sob o título:

*Discussões no Fórum com a(s) palavra(s) 'boleto' no título:*
Boleto bancário
boleto bancário
boleto bancário

Agora você encontrará um único título pois juntei todos nesta discussão presente.


----------



## Alaor Santos

That may help,

http://fedex.com/br_english/tools/boleto.html


----------

